# Happy Birthday moral necessity



## PB Moderating Team (Sep 19, 2012)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-moral necessity (born 1972, Age: 40)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Zach (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sevenzedek (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy b-day, brotha-man.


----------



## baron (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Berean (Sep 19, 2012)

*Happy Birthday, Charles!*


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 19, 2012)

Hope you enjoy the day!

BTW, we need a thread showing the odd ways a username when combined with the thread topic turns the whole matter differently. For a moment there I thought that having a happy birthday was a moral necessity. 

AMR


----------



## MarieP (Sep 19, 2012)

PB Moderating Team said:


> Happy Birthday moral necessity



I was getting ready to respond by saying no, saying happy birthday is NOT a moral necessity!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## moral necessity (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks, everybody...what a blessing it has been to exist for 40 years, and experience our God and his gifts to us. I love and appreciate Him more than I ever have before.

Blessings...


----------

